# Facebook Group



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/group.php?gid=56723547216&ref=ts

I would like to invite you all to my group on facebook. Please keep in mind if you don't want people on facebook to know you have social anxiety then I suggest not to join as it's an open group and will be shown on your profiles.

Thank you.

Lucy.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I went to join the group, but it turns out I had joined already :um


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for joining.


----------



## lineal (Apr 20, 2008)

I joined. If that's okayyyy...


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes that's great. Thank you. I hope you enjoy the group and find new people to chat with and for advice.


----------



## Alphataru (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to join as well, but I don't want people to find out that I have SA >.<


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just joined.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I went to join the group, but it turns out I had joined already :um


Huh, same here


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I think that's a great thing to do, I joined it


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you to Anxiety75 & ~Jessie~ & Braxietel for joining. 

Alphataru, I'm trying to figure out a way to do it so it doesn't show up on your profiles but it might be a while but I'll get back to you when I find out if it can be done or not.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've just sent a message to facebook to ask if they can put another option on groups so the group information doesn't show up on your profiles but so you can easily find it. I'm still waiting for a reply but will let you know if you can join so it doesn't show up.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I think Im gunna join but I am nervous about what other people will think... I gunna do it anyway!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd join but I'm ashamed of myself. If I join a group that says I have social anxiety, it will be harder for me to take steps to overcome it. I will think others will expect me to always have it then.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

actually... i think ill wait till you hear back from facebook Lucy


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

EmilyFay thank you for taking interest.  I shall let you know what facebook says. I haven't heard anything back yet but I figure the longer it is it might be for the better as they'll need to add an feature to the groups, so it might be a few days. If I don't hear anything in ten days I'll message them again! Then keep being a thorn in there side until they tell me something.  

laura024 all I have to say to you is: Never be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I joined!


----------



## embraer23 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to join also


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Bredwh and embraer23.  Unfortunatly facebook didn't reply back so I shall send another message and hopefully they will reply back soon.


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

*thanks lucy*

for starting this facebook group. i like it more than myspace


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be interested too, if it could be kept private.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's being a trouble to put it on private. 

If I have it on private, you wouldn't be able to access it with the link I've given you and I would have to find everyone with SA and if they would like to join as it won't come up on the searches. Also won't appear on profiles. 

The second option is like the second one but it will appear on profiles. 

The third option if it remains open and for people to see. 

I've sent them a message, I've posted something on the help desk and they haven't got back to me. The only thing I can think about doing is starting another group and getting enough people to join that as a pertition for another option in groups so that's it's easy to find but the information doesn't appear on your profiles. What do you think?

Thank you JenJen for joining.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow. im already there. lol.


----------

